# Sony a700 test shots



## pixmedic (Jun 14, 2017)

I recently picked up a sony a700 (since i had a minolta lens and CF ultra card just lying around) and decided to see how it performs at a few common ISO levels.
these were shot in raw, but NO editing was done to them except cropping. i wanted to show these as SOTC as possible.
these were all taken with the cameras exposure meter as close to "0" as i could get.

SS 1/15 handheld with steadyshot "on" ISO 800 f/4






ISO1600 SS1/40 f/4




ISO 3200 SS1/80 f/4





honestly, I think that with some noise reduction techniques, or in my case the LR slider, even the ISO 3200 shot would clean up to acceptable levels. especially for small prints or web viewing.
not too bad for 2007 tech.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 14, 2017)

I really like the ergonomics of this camera. Dual command wheels, nice button placement,  dual card slots, magnesium alloy chassis, weather sealed.  Feels very substantial. 
The steady shot feature reportedly provides up to 4 stops of in body stabilisation.
I can see why sony has it's fanboys.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 14, 2017)

A lot of Minolta/Sony shooters still like the A700 CMOS sensor over a lot of the other Sony CCD digital cameras that came out after it. Many still have an A700 as a backup.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 14, 2017)

heres a shot at ISO 6400, which is as high as this camera goes. 
again, zero noise reduction or editing except for cropping.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 14, 2017)

6400 is getting pretty noisey SOTC.  How does it clean up in post?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 14, 2017)

Peeb said:


> 6400 is getting pretty noisey SOTC.  How does it clean up in post?




heres the ISO6400 shot cleaned up in LR. 
im sure the lower ISO images would clean up even better.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 17, 2017)

editing post to show side by side with new pictures. 
these were edited in LR for noise reduction, color, WB, etc etc...

ISO 1600 





ISO 3200


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 17, 2017)

comcast is kinda wonky this morning so posting has been tough, but I think this shows that for general purposes the a700 is, in my opinion, useable up to ISO 3200. ISO6400 might be ok too for small picrtures posted online if cleaned up well in post. for small size web viewing like FB, the ISO6400 shot isnt really too bad. 
for a 10 year old camera im actually pretty impressed. I remember my D100 and D200 files from just a few years prior to the a700's release date and theres no way you could have cleaned up an ISO3200 image on either. probably not even an ISO1600 picture.


----------



## OldCam (Feb 9, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> I really like the ergonomics of this camera. Dual command wheels, nice button placement,  dual card slots, magnesium alloy chassis, weather sealed.  Feels very substantial.
> The steady shot feature reportedly provides up to 4 stops of in body stabilisation.
> I can see why sony has it's fanboys.
> 
> ...




I had to say this.. o O.. that look...     such beauty!!


----------

